# How many of you got a weirdo 4 a dog?



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Crush barges in on me in the bathroom and then wants in the bathtub lol , he loves water that much. I turned it onfor him for a bit to play in it then had to go do some stuff so turned it off and left. Hear him crying in the bathroom figure he wasnt out and is stuck I go help him get out he turns around and wants back in LOL.... then we are in the livingroom like 10 minutes later hear this CRASH in the bathroom go inand h was in the tub and pulled everything off the sides , shampoos, the holder i had there , kids toys ect lol he comes running out like "wasnt me " lol , such a creep.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Lol thats cute, I got some freaks here but they all hate the bath


----------



## Didi (Sep 12, 2011)

That is cute!!! Luna is not a fan of the bath! Though whenever me or my kids go shower/bath she wants to be right there in the bathroom and even looks in but when it is her turn she runs away!! lol


----------



## apbt2010 (Dec 9, 2010)

LOL cali would be my weirdo, she loves water just as much as ur boy, i wouldnt let her play in the tub becuase i dont want to after clean the water she would spill outta the tub


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Lol I wish mine were like that lol. They hate the water!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hahaha that's a riot he is such a goof


----------



## Sucker For A Rednose (Sep 11, 2011)

O'Malley is a wierdo as well;
He loves ANYTHING to do with water and willingly walks into our stand up shower when its bathing time.

He also lays out in front of the shower when i'm cleaning up and tries to open it with his paws/nose...& has accomplished it a few times. Then he walks in and gives me a look like "What?! Don't mind me, i'm just gonna lay down here and let the water hit me." lol.


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine hate water too. I just bathed Zorro and he was screaming like if somebody was killing him


----------



## Didi (Sep 12, 2011)

NoWuCmEnOwU... said:


> Mine hate water too. I just bathed Zorro and he was screaming like if somebody was killing him


haha I actually bathed Luna tonight and she cried!!!! But the poor pup also had to let the stuff sit for 5 mins since she has such bad dandruff! I am sure that does not help!!! LOL


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Awww Crush  I love that boy!

Keira is definitely my weirdo. She doesn't mind baths, doesn't fight me, but wouldn't go on her own for one, lol...
But she's very vocal. The only other dog I had that was this vocal was my Husky (RIP Neo)-- She's a Husky in a Pittie body


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

aww he looks awesome!

Sasha doesn't mind the bath tub and sometimes after I would shower she would go in and hang out lol. When it comes to HER bath she has a problem getting in, but once she gets wet she's the easiest dog to bathe, just stays still and lets me do my thing.


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN (Nov 13, 2010)

so beautiful!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Ha ha, cute pics. Crush is looking great by the way. I can't wait to see how he looks when he is fully mature. 

We have to wash the dogs outside with the hose since our tub is fiberglass. We don't want their claws to damage the tub, plus Lady B's fur is too long and will clog up the drain. Loki does have water hose aggression though, hehe. Hosing him down is a challenge since all he wants to do is bite the water.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Oddly my cat does that. Crush is a funny boy!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Carriana said:


> Ha ha, cute pics. Crush is looking great by the way. I can't wait to see how he looks when he is fully mature.
> 
> We have to wash the dogs outside with the hose since our tub is fiberglass. We don't want their claws to damage the tub, plus Lady B's fur is too long and will clog up the drain. Loki does have water hose aggression though, hehe. Hosing him down is a challenge since all he wants to do is bite the water.


Ya crush has that gene too LOL , the " attack the water out of the hose " one lol. If I need himto stand stilland behave I just have to get stern with him though and tell himleave it and he will but his jaw trembles lol, wants nothing more then to attack the water. He already killed a hose lol it now sprays from about 4 different spots LOL.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN said:


> so beautiful!


Thank you kevin , and thanks everyone for the comments


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Celestial88 said:


> Oddly my cat does that. Crush is a funny boy!


LOL ya my cat does that too but only if i let the water trickle , he loves drinking in the tub , he doesnt like getting wet though so if its on too strong he is outta there lol.


----------



## Muttkip (Nov 8, 2009)

I have a Lab that will scream like a banshee when she gets wet and hates swimming and water! Does that count as weird?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

being a lab yes weird LMAO .. thats kinda funny . Ialways take labs to be water dogs and love swimming all the ones I have met love water ... Silly lab lol.


----------



## Sparta (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

I love it (and him!) Ruby loooves water outside... we have finally gotten bathtime to be tolerated but she doesn't enjoy it.


----------



## ssmurf10 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thats funny, my dog hates takin showers, but loves stickin his head in the shower when im in there


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol thanks guys.. We recently found a better way to play with him in the water without ending with a wet dog lol


----------



## queencitydissaster (Oct 3, 2011)

my boy only likes a bath if i stand in the bath with him lol, if i dont, he just whines and pees in the water lol. but for a weirdo, my boy likes to stand on the arm of the chair in my parents livingroom, with his front paws on a kennel, and let it slide forward, so he can see how far he can get before he falls hahahaha


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL thats cute and funny .. my boy crys when I wont let him in the shower with me lol , he knows how to open the bathroom door too and always barges in when im taking a shower and sits beside the tub and CRYS lol. gets annoying.


----------



## Sparta (Sep 26, 2011)

Last night my guy farted then leaned over ...looked like he was smelling it


----------

